# You will be okay



## ballagher (Aug 18, 2004)

I've posted on this forum a few times over the past year and a bit but haven't been on much recently as I've been feeling better and have really started to come back to 'reality' although the more I look at DP the more I know reality was always there.

I'm writing today because I know how important it is to see positive input on this forum and I want to give everyone hope...

Brief background...I've been through DP three times in my life. Once after first year of university that lasted a number of months. DP was really scary not having an explanation of what it was and I cried alot, didn't know what the hell was going on...didn't feel like I was there (when i looked around etc). My second episode was when I was about to join the workforce after college...again...scary...this time knowing it had happend before...hard to go to work, football games etc but I just tried to carry on...lasted about a year I think. The last episode (recently) started a year ago March and for the past few months I've really started to feel like I'm back to feeling normal again.

I've been to a psychologist many times to talk about things and having a father with anxiety disorder I know it's in my family line. Obviously I've thought about this alot and I know that the recent 'bout' was because of some severe anxiety due to events that were out of my control (birth of baby, wife getting illness afterwards, baby getting illness afterwards, etc). So much pressure and anxiety but we really don't understand it and it just bubbles below the surface until it rears it's head as DP (at least that's what I feel causes this). A lot of the anxiety in my life has subsided which I believe has helped me try to just go about my day to day life over the past few months without worry and little by little I stopped thinking about DP and now if I feel 'weird' or start feeling like 'i'm not there' I just ignore it and go about my business.

I really don't know why certain people experience DP, I know I do and have a few times in my life...now I know how to fight back (although it's not fighting but the opposite and just living).

In closing, DP is scary, weird, etc but the best thing to do is try to eliminate the anxiety in your life and learn to move on, it will subside. I stayed away from all postings that were negative as there is no need to worry even more...just read the positive ones and you'll get through this...you're worth the effort


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

I, too, have found some relief in trying to remain positive. For the most part, help comes when I am busy "living" and being around people I love. I tell myself whatever reality is or isn't doesn't so much matter (for lack of a better term), and as long as I continue to have fun and not give in to the feelings, however overwhelming they may get, I can try to have as normal a life I can. As they say, it's the little things that count. The thoughts and feelings are always there, but they don't have to control me.


----------

